

Show HN: I started a food podcast - palidanx
http://www.returntosoil.com/

======
palidanx
If you have any feedback, I'd love to hear it!

~~~
johnbroccoli
I love the idea, and kudos to you for creating this!

Some feedback: 1\. Your enunciation sounds a little mushy, by which I mean
your words seem to slightly blur together.

2\. The questions don't seem to be connected. This is fine for a normal
conversation, but in a podcast, it comes off as a bit disjointed. There's a
lack of narrative to the whole thing. What's the purpose of the podcast? Is it
to talk about food? About being a small food entrepreneur? What's the story
here and why should I care?

3\. When you talk at the beginning and end of the podcast (not during the
interview), there's a certain false rhythm to the way you speak. It sounds
like someone delivering a news report, which doesn't match the intimacy of
audio or a podcast.

4\. Music would be nice.

5\. Some editing would be nice. It was nice to hear an unbroken interview, but
_in this case_ , I think it'd be better with some voice over explaining
certain things so the interviewee doesn't have to. Maybe some background about
the chocolate store. The state of the union re: chocolate. Something to break
the monotony of just an interview.

6\. Enthusiasm. This is sort of related to #3, but I don't get the feeling
that you're excited about visiting this chocolatier (though I'm sure you are).
Put some oomph into the voice and make me care like you do.

Sorry for listing only negative points; I really did like the podcast and
learned some interesting things. Definitely has potential.

Looking forward to more!

disclaimer: I'm not an expert, I just listen to a lot of podcasts.

~~~
palidanx
Thanks! I'm going to be at a farm next Monday so I will definitely put your
points into consideration.

